
GHC 8.2.1 Released - MichaelBurge
https://downloads.haskell.org/~ghc/8.2.1/docs/html/users_guide/8.2.1-notes.html
======
MichaelBurge
> A new, more expressive Typeable mechanism, Type.Reflection

I have to look into this. So far we have:

* Template Haskell

* Data

* Typeable

* Generic

I think this is the paper describing the new system?

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/typed-r...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/typed-reflection-in-haskell/)

